# AMD Launches Radeon E6760: The Next Embedded Radeon



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 2, 2011)

AMD Launches Radeon E6760: The Next Embedded Radeon - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

*Details - *

*img830.imageshack.us/img830/6553/amdembimg1056not.png



> Kicking off our coverage of embedded GPUs is AMD’s Radeon E6760, which is launching today. The E6760 is the latest and greatest AMD embedded video card, utilizing the Turks GPU (6600/6700M) from AMD’s value lineup. The E6760 isn’t a product most of us will be buying directly, but if AMD has it their way it’s a product a lot of us will be seeing in action in the years to come in embedded devices.





> The E6760 replaces the RV730 based E4690 (4600/4600M) as AMD’s top of the line embedded video card, which at a couple of generations old makes the E6760 a bigger step up than we normally see in the desktop/mobile space; on top of 50% more SPs, it has all of the architectural enhancements from the Radeon 5000 and 6000 series.  *Utilizing a fully enabled Turks GPU with a core clock of 600MHz and a memory clock of 800MHz (3.2GHz data rate), in terms of performance the E6760 is effectively a 6750M suitable for soldering directly onto a motherboard, or in comparison to desktop parts it performs closely to a 6750 with significantly lower power consumption.* The *TDP of the card is 35W, owing to its mobile heritage. This includes the 1GB of GDDR5 on the MCM package.*




*Uses of embedded cards* - 

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/9333/amdgambling.jpg



> One of AMD’s principle markets for their embedded video cards are video gambling machines for casinos. It turns out that many of the same things that gamers find attractive are also attractive to gamblers: specifically complex and flashy graphics. Selling the casinos on this concept opened up a large market for higher end GPUs for AMD, as previously casinos would use low-end SoC-class hardware almost exclusively. This is also one of markets that makes the 5 year availability window so important for AMD, as gambling machines have strict regulatory requirement, and so device makers need to be able to acquire parts for a number of years as regularly approval for new parts is expensive and time consuming.



*img543.imageshack.us/img543/2253/amdultras.jpg




> The other significant uses for AMD’s embedded video cards tend to not be as flashy, although still GPU-intensive. Image processing is a big market here, as advanced medical equipment (e.g. Ultrasound) and some air traffic control systems utilize these higher power GPUs. For AMD the fact that the E6760 is the first embedded video card to support DirectCompute/OpenCL is a particularly big deal for these markets – as we’ve already seen on the gaming side of things, some image processing algorithms are better executed on the compute side than the graphics side, so on top of the hardware improvements the E6760 brings, it potentially offers a major speedup in specific image processing scenarios.






> The final significant market for AMD’s embedded video cards is digital signage, interestingly enough. Here we’d be talking about things like as flight information screens and the ubiquitous (and annoying) digital advertising billboard. This has never struck us as a GPU intensive activity, but apparently in some cases it is. But for the E6760 though AMD has a more focused entry into the marketplace through *Eyefinity.* *All 6 of Turks’ display controllers are enabled on the E6760,* so it can be used to drive all of the Eyefinity configurations we’re accustomed to seeing with high-end GPUs, or alternatively driving 6 independent displays off of a single GPU versus 2 on the E4690. *The E6760 still has the usual display interface limitations of AMD’s GPUs however, so those 6 display controllers are divided among 4 controllers for DisplayPort, and 2 controllers for DVI/HDMI/VGA/LVDS.*





> Finally, for those of you curious what other components embedded video cards are normally paired with, AMD opened up to us some on that. Given that the primary market for Turks is desktop/mobile x86 use, it should be no surprise that embedded video cards like the E6760 are mostly paired with x86 devices – AMD of course would love to sell you some of those too.  However it can be paired with other architectures when buyers/3rd parties are willing to put in some work on writing their own drivers. The military often pairs their equipment with PowerPC, and with AMD’s open source Linux drivers it’s technically possible to pair it with a number of different architectures under specific circumstances once those drivers catch up with the hardware.


----------



## coderunknown (May 2, 2011)

doctors will play demanding games in operation theaters now  But Open CL will be welcomed by everyone.


----------



## Joker (May 5, 2011)

*AMD Embedded GPU With OpenCL and 6 Displays*

*Small devices that can pump out to six screens.*

AMD announced at the Embedded Systems Conference Silicon Valley 2011 the new Radeon E6760 embedded discrete graphics processor. Available now, AMD says that the Radeon E6760 GPU is the first of its kind to offer embedded system designers the combination of OpenCL support along with support for six independent displays.

"The AMD Radeon E6760 GPU provides customers with superior business economics through long lifecycle management and product stability," said Richard Jaenicke, director of Embedded Client Business for AMD. "Embedded system designers faced with power and density constraints now have a solution that delivers the advanced 3D graphics and multimedia features they require in this performance-driven market."

While this sort of Radeon isn't the type on which you'll be playing Crysis, it will enable a new level of graphical and computation performance for embedded devices.

"AMD Fusion APUs and the AMD Radeon E6760 GPU provide significant advantages for our new line of intelligent industrial cameras," said Kristian Glode Madsen, managing director, Qtechnology A/S. "We are now able to provide a high-speed, real-time imaging system in the same form factor as a standard industrial camera with the flexibility and rich environment of Linux and OpenCL, normally only available on a PC."

Of course, should embedded systems designers require even more power, AMD says that its Radeon E6760 GPU can be paired with its upcoming A-Series Accelerated Processing Units (APU) codenamed "Llano" to offer additional graphics capability and additional parallel computing power.

The AMD Radeon E6760 GPU enables an immersive experience with desktop-level 3D graphics and multimedia features:


> * An advanced 3D graphics engine and programmable shader architecture supports Microsoft DirectX® 11 technology for superior graphics rendering.
> * With an integrated frame buffer, high reliability and small footprint thermal solution, the AMD Radeon E6760 GPU enables designers of casino gaming, arcade and medical imaging systems to quickly deliver products with a compelling competitive edge.
> * Support for OpenCL provides an industry standard interface to access the exceptional compute performance per Watt for general purpose graphics processing unit (GPGPU) applications such as ultrasound, radar and video surveillance.
> * Featuring multi-display support with AMD Eyefinity technology, the AMD Radeon E6760 GPU supports up to six independent output displays, HDMI 1.4 stereoscopic video and DisplayPort 1.2 for higher link speeds and simplified display connectivity.
> * The AMD Radeon E6760 GPU comes with five years of planned supply availability. Technical support is provided by a dedicated team of application engineering experts.



*Source:* AMD Embedded GPU With OpenCL and 6 Displays


----------

